# Cape Coral Fl. März 15



## M30 (15. Januar 2015)

Hey Leute,

im März bin ich für 2 Wochen in Cape Coral. Für 1 Woche habe ich ein Boot. Leider wird es finanziell nicht hinkommen, um einen Trip bei einem Guide zu buchen. Generell bin ich ein relativ versierter Angler und kein Anfänger.
Natürlich habe ich mir auch die bestehenden Einträge durchgelesen und trotzdem habe ich noch ein paar Fragen:

- Hat vielleicht einer recht konkrete Stellen, die zu empfehlen sind?
- Hat einer Erfahrungen, welche Fischarten im März gut gehen?
- Wie kann man denn Mullets (Livebait) selber fangen, vielleicht   mit Paternoster/Hegenen?
- 2 Reiseruten nehme ich mit. Eine 50-200Wurfgew. Pilk und eine 20LBS Rute. Passt das, oder empfehlt wer anderes Geschirr? Möchte möglichst viel damit abdecken...
- Hat einer Erfahrung mit Schleppfischen/Trolling?

Habe einige Trollingvideos geschaut, bei denen auf Tiefläufern Grouper gefangen wurden. Ich schleppe seit Jahren auf Hecht und Co, aber auch regelmäßig auf Dorsch und Meerforelle. 
Somit würde ich natürlich gerne auch dort Schleppfischen. 

Wäre über jede Erfahrung und Antwort dankbar.#h
Viele Grüße


----------



## Sockeye (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: Cape Coral Fl. März 15*

Wie weit vom Fluss ist dein Haus? Wie groß/schnell ist dein Boot und was für eines ist es? Abhängig davon kann ich dir gerne ein paar gute Stellen / Koordinaten geben.

Mullets fängst du nur mit Netz. Auch hier die Frage nach dem Boot. Hast du einen Live-Well an board?

VG
Sockeye


----------



## M30 (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: Cape Coral Fl. März 15*

Hey Sockeye,
vielen Dank zunächst.
Die Lage des Hauses ist, so denke ich sehr gut, da keine Schleuse und in 2 min auf dem großen river (s. Anhang).

Bei dem Boot handelt es sich um einen Gleiter und mit Plotter/GPS/Echolot, sowie einem Wassertank ausgestattet.
(Das MOTORBOOT Hurricane 'MONI' 21ft, 115 PS, Aussenbord Motor, CD/Radio Gerät, Kartenmaterial und SEATOW Mitgliedschaft...).

Es hat zwar nicht extrem viel PS, soll aber ordentlich flott sein, was auf seine Form und somit seine Fahr-/Gleiteigenschaften zurückzuführen ist.

2006 war ich bereit mal dort, aber mit Camper und konnte einen Rochen mit Shrimp auf dem fishingpier von Sanibel (glaube ich) fangen. Nun soll es professioneller ablaufen


----------



## M30 (18. Januar 2015)

*AW: Cape Coral Fl. März 15*

mit Live Well meinst du doch einen Ködertank?!
Laut Besitzer soll das Boot darüber verfügen.


----------



## Sockeye (18. Januar 2015)

*AW: Cape Coral Fl. März 15*

Ja, Ködertank ist wichtig, damit dir die Shrimps und Mullet überleben...

Hier ein paar Hotspots bei der Sanibel Brücke. (Ca. 45 Minuten Fahrt für dich)

Kartenmaterial CC von Openstreetmap. (Also keine Panik liebe Admins)





„© OpenStreetMap-Mitwirkende“


----------



## Sockeye (18. Januar 2015)

*AW: Cape Coral Fl. März 15*

Hier, ca 30min Fahrt,  die am nächsten liegenden Stellen



Kartenmaterial CC von Openstreetmap. (Also keine Panik liebe Admins)




„© OpenStreetMap-Mitwirkende“


----------



## Sockeye (18. Januar 2015)

*AW: Cape Coral Fl. März 15*

... ich habe jetzt die Koordinaten nicht vorliegen. Aber vor Sanibel liegen ein paar (bei wenig Wind erreichbare) "artificial reefs". Suche am besten im Netz nach den genauen Koordinaten...
(viele Grouper, Snapper und Haie)

VG
Sockeye


----------



## Sockeye (18. Januar 2015)

*AW: Cape Coral Fl. März 15*

und hier ist es auch noch gut. Fahrtzeit ca. 1-1,5h

Kartenmaterial CC von Openstreetmap. (Also keine Panik liebe Admins)




„© OpenStreetMap-Mitwirkende“


----------



## Mamitho (18. Januar 2015)

*AW: Cape Coral Fl. März 15*

Hallo,

bin jedes Jahr etwas nördlicher (Anna Maria Island). Habe dort sehr gute Erfahrungen vom Strand gemacht. Dort fängt man mit Spinrute (20-40g) und mit ganz normalen Meerforellenblinkern (blau/silber oder grün/silber) Spanish makerel (bis 75 cm), Bluefish, Jack Travelley, Spottet seatraout und Ladyfish. Macht mit leichtem Geschirr riesigen Spaß!
Aber immer mit Stealleader fischen, da habe ich schon einige Überraschungen erlebt!

Mit Boot kannst du die gleiche Köder zum Schleppen nehmen auf die gleichen Arten. Hier hast Du aber auch die Chance auf Kingfish und Bonito.

Am Strand mit Brandungsgeschirr und Fischstückchen gehen Haie (nachts große!) und Rochen!

Viel Spaß!
Gruß
Mamitho


----------



## M30 (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: Cape Coral Fl. März 15*

Echt cool. Danke Sockeye für die detaillierten Karten. Ist nicht selbstverständlich...
Und natürlich auch ein Dank an Mamitho.
Ich werde mal nach den Reef-Koordinaten Ausschau halten. 
Nach dem Urlaub erfolgt dann ein hoffentlich schöner Bericht:vik:#h
BG


----------



## M30 (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: Cape Coral Fl. März 15*

Wäre noch sehr dankbar für ein paar Tipps bezüglich der Ausrüstung.

Rollen würde ich  mitnehmen (Stationäre und Multis.)
Welche Schnurstärken sollte man am Start haben (besser Geflochtene oder Mono)?

Ruten evtl. dort kaufen oder 2 Reiseruten hier kaufen?
Bin mir unsicher. Denke man sollte schon ne 30LBS Rute haben?!

Danke vorab


----------



## Sockeye (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: Cape Coral Fl. März 15*

Ich habe immer meine 2 Reiseruten dabei. Eine 30lbs Bootsrute und eine schwere Spinnangel.
Schnur auf jeden Fall Mono. Da ist es nicht tief. Du kannst 2 Stunden Offshore fahren und die Wassertiefe geht nicht unter 30m.

Was sich immer als sehr praktisch erweist ist ein Lip Gripper, da du alles Mögliche fangen wirst... vor allem Catfish, mit ihren Flossenstacheln..


----------



## M30 (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: Cape Coral Fl. März 15*

Danke. Mono ist mir sehr recht. Ne Multi mit gescheiter Geflochtener zu bespulen ist ja auch nicht so ganz preiswert.


----------



## kopyto55 (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: Cape Coral Fl. März 15*

ich würde die ruten vor ort kaufen. die amis haben wirklich gutes tackle, das auch preiswert ist. 

 meine lieblingsruten sind ugly stick's gibt's in allen varianten, sind günstig und haben enorme Reserven werden auch mal mit was grösserem fertig. 

 alle meine mitgebrachten Teleskopruten habe ich in die Einzelteile zerlegt. und der Skipper auf der Kuttertour in den Keys hat nur gelacht und mir eine uglystick in die Hand gedrückt.


----------



## Sockeye (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: Cape Coral Fl. März 15*

Naja, da mit einer Teleskoprute da aufzutauchen ist ja fast gleichzusetzen, mit "mit einem Messer zur Schießerei gehen"

Aber, da es mich nervt im Urlaub neue Ruten zu kaufen, habe ich mir gute Steckruten geholt. Die schaffen locker einen Heilbutt in Tromsö, wie einen dicken Cobia im Redfish Pass...

VG
Sockeye


----------



## bastelberg (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: Cape Coral Fl. März 15*

Hallo Leutz,
Fahre die letzten paar Jahre nach St.Petersburg/ Tampa Bay und bin auf artificial lures (Kunstköder) umgestiegen, dieletzten 2 Jahre. Am besten auf trout und redfish war 3" Powerbait rattle shrimp Von Berkley in root beer. Mit shrimp fängt man auch, aber der Köder wird oft von Pinfish abgefressen oder von catfish bis zum Ar.... verschluckt. Hatte ganz selten catfish am Gummi. Nehme immer 2 Reiseruten mit, 1 Spinnrute 20-50 gr und eine etwas gröbere mit WG 50-175 gr. Rollen sollten gut salzwasserbeständig sein. Penn Slammer, zB. Gibt es hier bei Angelsport Mo... schon ab 50 euronen. Drüben zu teuer, auch wegen des schlechten € schon. Habe auch einiges an Zeug bei unserer Verwandschaft in der Garage geparkt ( Wobbler, Gummifische, Bleie, bait net u.s.w.). Auf den Rollen habe ich 0.17er geflochtene und ca. 1,5 m 20 lbs Flouro carbon als "Vorfach"


----------



## kopyto55 (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: Cape Coral Fl. März 15*

auf den Fishing Piers wird viel mit ganz kleinen Pilker gefischt die aggressiv geführt werden. Darauf beissen dann Makrel, Pompano, Jack und Trouts. viele Fische sind klein, deshalb nehme ich oft leichtes Gerät, das macht dann auch mehr Spass.

 schon klar, auf die grossen nehme ich dann auch keine Telerute. Ist schon mühsam mit den Fluggepäckregeln, die in den letzten Jahren strenger geworden sind. Statt ein extra Rutenrohr mitzuschleppen nehme ich dann halt eine Tele mit und kaufe mir dann Steckruten vor Ort.


----------



## M30 (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Cape Coral Fl. März 15*

Danke für die weiteren Infos, Erfahrungen und Tipps.
Da der Dollar echt besch...en steht, werden nun definitiv 2 Reiseruten mitgenommen und keine Rute dort gekauft.
Eine Hechtspinnrute und eine Bootsrute der 20/30LBS Kategorie. 
Spinnkombo ist und bleibt meine 4000er Red Arc drauf mit 17er Geflochtene. Die hat schon ne ganze Menge bezwungen und auch Salzwasser (immer schön abgespült) hat ihr bis jetzt nichts angetan.

Doch bin mir noch mit der Schnurstärke für die Multi(s) unsicher.
Reicht ne 40er Mono mit entsprechend stärkerem Vorfachmaterial, wenn es auf die Dicken gehen soll, wie Grouper etc? Oder doch tatsächlich ne stärkere 45er oder 50er?

Für den Tipp wäre ich noch dankbar.
Gruß
Martin


----------



## bastelberg (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: Cape Coral Fl. März 15*

Auf Grouper brauchst du schon was stärkeres. Wenn du Goliath Grouper meinst, die wiegen z.Tl. 400 Kg, kannst du dir vorstellen ein U-boot mit ner 40er raus zu holen? Beim normalen Hochseeangeln auf dem Partyboot gibt es Leihangeln mit Multis und da ist 70er drauf.


----------



## M30 (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Cape Coral Fl. März 15*

Goliath Grouper will ich nicht beangeln. Da ist mit ner 30LBS Rute auch nicht viel zu machen#d
Nein, ganz normales Offshore Fischen meine ich auf Grouper und was sonst noch so zu holen ist.


----------



## bastelberg (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Cape Coral Fl. März 15*

dann reicht ne 17er geflochtene mit 20 lbs flouovorfach oder 40er mono. Stärker nehm ich auch nicht. Meistens beißen eh nur die kleineren Grouper oder grey snapper, grunts. Hab mir dafür ein Vorfach mit 2 5/0er Haken gebaut, mit 60-80 g Birnenblei. Gibt weniger Hänger bei den vielen Riffen.


----------



## M30 (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: Cape Coral Fl. März 15*

Nun sind es nur noch 8 Tage bis zum Abflug und die Vorfreude ist riesen groß.
Habe mir 3 Reiseruten bestellt.
- DAM Steelpower Red 30 LBS
- Penn Rampage 30 LBS
- DAM Effzett bis 40g Wurfgew. zum feinen Spinnfischen

Die Multis habe ich mit 48er Mono (Berkley Triline Big Game SOL 30LBS) bespult. Denke damit bin ich gut gerüstet. Vorfachmaterial wird vor Ort gekauft.

Habe leider gelesen, dass die Gag Grouper im März Schonzeit haben
und das man diese Art hauptsächlich dort fängt. 
Es bleiben also noch Red- und Black Grouper, welche mit einem Schonmaß von 21/22 " wohl gar nicht so leicht zu fangen sind.

Hat noch jemand einen Tipp, ob man auf diese beiden Arten gezielt angeln kann, wie weit man raus muss mit dem Boot, also ab welcher Wassertiefe es sich lohnen könnte? Wahrscheinlich auch hier Livebait und dann Struktur suchen...

Gruß
M30


----------



## kopyto55 (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Cape Coral Fl. März 15*



M30 schrieb:


> Nun sind es nur noch 8 Tage bis zum Abflug und die Vorfreude ist riesen groß.
> Habe mir 3 Reiseruten bestellt.
> - DAM Steelpower Red 30 LBS
> - Penn Rampage 30 LBS
> ...




 also wenn ich in die Wüste reise, dann nehme ich keinen Sack voll Sand mit |supergri 
 Spass beiseite, geh unbedingt in einen bass pro shop, in Ft. Myers ist glaube ich der nächste. 
 Mir sind da fast die Augen aus dem Kopf gefallen. 
 Für mich als Schweizer sind die Preise in den USA unglaublich günstig. Mag für Euch in Deutschland anders sein, eure Tackle ist schon einiges günstiger als in der Schweiz. 

 Aber ich kaufe jeweils alles vor Ort. 

 Viel Spass Petri Heil 

 Kopyto

 Ps. und lass mir noch ein paar Brocken drin, bin im Juni in Florida :vik:


----------



## mightyeagle69 (22. März 2015)

*AW: Cape Coral Fl. März 15*



kopyto55 schrieb:


> ich würde die ruten vor ort kaufen. die amis haben wirklich gutes tackle, das auch preiswert ist.
> 
> meine lieblingsruten sind ugly stick's gibt's in allen varianten, sind günstig und haben enorme Reserven werden auch mal mit was grösserem fertig.
> 
> alle meine mitgebrachten Teleskopruten habe ich in die Einzelteile zerlegt. und der Skipper auf der Kuttertour in den Keys hat nur gelacht und mir eine uglystick in die Hand gedrückt.



Das ist aber nicht mehr so preiwert wenn man mit der Lufthansa Fliegt!!!#q

Bei mir gehts nach Islamorada im Mai 

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=300671

Ich habe mir ebenfalls zwei Reise Ruten Hier gekauft einfach aus dem grund das man schon mal 200 Euro Sportgepäck zahlen darf, mhhhhhh NO WAY!!! Habe jetzt 300 Euro investiert und was gescheites für die Zukunft! Ich hatte mir auch fest vorgenommen dort Ruten zu kaufen, allerdings gibt es da nur ein Problem! In Amiland bekommt man keine Reise Ruten, habe u.a. mit dem BassPro Shop in Orlando Telefoniert. Die Aussage war logisch,,,,,,,. Es gäbe keinen wirklichen absatzmarkt für solches Gerät. Verständlich aus meiner Sicht, da es schon eher selten ist das Amerikaner ins Ausland zum fischen fliegen!

Cheerio,
Rich


----------



## Promachos (22. März 2015)

*AW: Cape Coral Fl. März 15*



mightyeagle69 schrieb:


> In Amiland bekommt man keine Reise Ruten, habe u.a. mit dem BassPro Shop in Orlando Telefoniert. Die Aussage war logisch,,,,,,,. Es gäbe keinen wirklichen absatzmarkt für solches Gerät. Verständlich aus meiner Sicht, da es schon eher selten ist das Amerikaner ins Ausland zum fischen fliegen!


 
Hallo!

Also, das verstehe ich nicht|kopfkrat. Die Amis fliegen doch innerhalb der USA zum Fischen, wieso sollte es aus dem genannten Grund keine Reiseruten geben?

Gruß Promachos


----------



## mightyeagle69 (22. März 2015)

*AW: Cape Coral Fl. März 15*



Promachos schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Also, das verstehe ich nicht|kopfkrat. Die Amis fliegen doch innerhalb der USA zum Fischen, wieso sollte es aus dem genannten Grund keine Reiseruten geben?
> 
> Gruß Promachos



Also ich habe knappe 10Jahre in Brandon Fl. gelebt und mir ist in dieser ganzen Zeit kein einziger Angler untergekommen der zum Fischen in den Urlaub fliegt. Die hängen eher einen Wohnwagen an ihren PickUp und düsen los. In Amerika ticken die Uhren schon bissi anners genau wie das Business! Gebe dir allerdings recht das es eigentlich eine Marktlücke ist, zumindest in Angel Hochburgen wie Florida.Da es natürlich unmengen von Turisten gibt die mit Sabernder Zunge die die Takle Shops rennen!


----------



## Promachos (22. März 2015)

*AW: Cape Coral Fl. März 15*

Wieder was gelernt. Danke schön!

Gruß Promachos


----------



## kopyto55 (23. März 2015)

*AW: Cape Coral Fl. März 15*

Ja ist schon nervig manchmal da es viele Ruten sogar nur 1teilig gibt. Ist ja klar, hinten auf den pickup geworfen musst du nichts zusammenfalten |supergri

 ich habe mir einen Golfkoffer gekauft. Da drin haben Steckruten schön platz und auch sonst noch Klamotten etc. 

 Das bringe ich dann ohne zusatzkosten durch. 

 es ist aber schon mühsamer geworden, früher mit standardmässig 2 X 23 kg Gepäck wars einfacher. 

 Gruss Kopyto55


----------

